# So you want to open a martial arts school?



## GouRonin (Jul 16, 2002)

What advice would you have for someone who wants to open their own school? What pitfalls did you encounter? What surprises did you hit? Any thoughts of wisdom or downright stupidity you wish someone had told you before you started?


----------



## Nightingale (Jul 16, 2002)

Although I've never opened a school, I do train at a lot of different places.  I've seen a couple of schools go under recently because of this...my advice would be "Keep your day job."  Dont' quit your normal job to open a school, because it takes time to build up enough students so the studio makes a steady profit.  Wait until the studio has been able to sustain itself (and you) for a time before you quit your back up source of income.  

My other advice would be to advertise.  My secondary source of income is advertising and graphic design, and this is what I've seen work.  Offer specials to get people in your door. Find a professional to design your fliers and brochures.  Too many people cram so much info into their fliers and brochures that they look cluttered.  Keep in mind that the sole purpose of advertizing  is to get people to pick up the phone or walk in the door. Then you can tell them everything else you can offer them.


----------



## tarabos (Jul 17, 2002)

advertising that is eye catching, but is also put in the right place, ie: local newspaper, somewhere kids might hang out...that's pretty general but you get the idea. location is also very important. obviously you won't want to open a school a few blocks down from the local McDojo that has a strong student base and gives out easy black belts...i've seen it happen, you won't last. you might try to get started in a shopping center, but the rent can be outrageous at times.

i think you really need to build some type of student base. some people will start at the local YMCA or some type of church basement type function, or even in their own home. you may also be at a school that has a few students that would follow you to the new location because it is closer perhaps...that might leave you on bad terms with your instructor though 

start small, don't "quit the day job" as nightingale said, find a good location, advertise like crazy. plus tons of other stuff that goes a long with running a school.

most importantly, teach quality martial arts.


----------



## Rob_Broad (Jul 17, 2002)

My biggest piece of advice is unless you have enough students to pay for everything you need each and every month keep your day job.  There is always a new emergency trying to drain your checque book when you are running a school.  My next suggestion is learn to budget your time as well as delegate responsiblity if possible.


----------



## TangSooGuy (Jul 17, 2002)

I just started a school at a YMCA- a great way to start if you can get in, but it's getting harder to do in today's market.

I have about 20 students right now (after about 2 months) but hope to continue to build it up.

I get 50% of all the program income- $40 month for Y members, $60 for non members- 3 times a week.

So my icome is directly proportional to how hard i work to retain and recruit my students.

I hope one day to move on to a commercial facility, but i will wait until i have enough of a student base to support it.

Advertising and promotion is important. I gave away a lot of free uniforms, but the tuition price more than paid for it.  I'm not really making much money off this yet, but in the end, I'll save enough up that I'll have a nice cushion when I'm ready to go commercial/professional.


----------



## Roland (Aug 14, 2002)

:redeme: 

No place like home right.
Except everyone needs their own back yard!


----------



## lifewise (Aug 15, 2002)

if the date stamp on that post is correct - looks like Roland got up real early to put that post on .... or is it the idea of ANOTHER martial arts school that is keeping him awake? 

:rofl:


----------



## Roland (Aug 15, 2002)

We would have to be importing people from outside London just to fill em up!

Me sleep fine little lady, but thanks for asking!


----------



## lifewise (Aug 18, 2002)

Well Roland, seems we will have to import even MORE people into London... 

There is another new school right where the old Southwest Olympic Karate (your sister school) was located on Commissioners.


----------



## GouRonin (Aug 18, 2002)

Another school? You gotta be kidding me? Who is it? What style are they?

This city is an aberration to the martial arts community. While most cities have a certain ratio of schools to students this city and it's surrounding areas have waaaaaay more than we need.

It's good for the students as it creates an atmosphere that allows them to really pick and choose but I think Instuctors end up having to really work almost too hard just to stay afloat.

Also, as a result most clubs turn into part-time things which means it's hard to train as often as you want.

Roland has worked pretty hard to maintain his student base and give them what they want. Obviously he does or they wouldn't stay. he has his niche in his section of town. Another school in another section of town wouldn't hurt him really.

What really is a shame is that all the schools in town, even those in franchaise chains don't work together like they could/should to do some very kewl things.


----------



## Roland (Aug 18, 2002)

Martial Arts schools per capita than both Toronto & Hamilton.
I think Hamilton actualy has more than TO even, it has it all!


----------



## GouRonin (Aug 18, 2002)

I wouldn't doubt that. We're a small city with too much to offer.


----------



## Roland (Aug 18, 2002)

Thats the only thing I can think of that would tip our scales.


----------



## lvwhitebir (Aug 19, 2002)

There are 4 other schools within a 1 mile radius of mine.  That's a lot in one town but each is of a different style (thankfully).  I've heard that approximately 1% of the population studies the martial arts.  Most put that at the maximum, but even with that there seems to be enough people to go around.

   WhiteBirch


----------



## sparky (Aug 19, 2002)

Has anybody ever tried opening a club in St. Thomas. I have about five people I know personally who want to train in Kenpo but don't want to travel to London 
If anyone knows of a club in St. Thomas of any style please let me know so I can pass it on.


----------



## Rob_Broad (Aug 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lvwhitebir _
> 
> *There are 4 other schools within a 1 mile radius of mine.  That's a lot in one town but each is of a different style (thankfully).  I've heard that approximately 1% of the population studies the martial arts.  Most put that at the maximum, but even with that there seems to be enough people to go around.
> 
> WhiteBirch *



A few years ago I read that of all the people studying the martial arts that they pretty well fit into the the following ratios.  90% of the people training only train in 10% of the schools.  That is pretty scary for some people out there.  the second ration was 90% of all students quit in the first 90 days.


----------



## GouRonin (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sparky _
> *Has anybody ever tried opening a club in St. Thomas. I have about five people I know personally who want to train in Kenpo but don't want to travel to London
> If anyone knows of a club in St. Thomas of any style please let me know so I can pass it on. *



I know there is a White Crane Kung Fu place out there.

There is also a new Kanzen franchaise there as well I hear but I wouldn't send anyone to it.


----------



## KenpoGirl (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sparky _
> 
> *Has anybody ever tried opening a club in St. Thomas. I have about five people I know personally who want to train in Kenpo but don't want to travel to London
> If anyone knows of a club in St. Thomas of any style please let me know so I can pass it on. *



I work in St. Thomas, and I'm always on the look out for schools.
Unfortunately there is no Kenpo Schools besides the Kazen Kenpo, and I too would not suggest going there.  There are at least two other schools in town, one is the Shorin Ryu Karate, it has two locations or at least they have the same sign, one is on the corner of Centenial and Talbot St., the other is on Ross St I believe  and the other I'm not sure of the style, it was call White Dove or something like that, Down town St. Thomas, I'm assuming it's still there.

LOL  give me a half dozen years or so and maybe I'll open one myself.    Scary thought eh?

Dot
:asian:


----------



## RyuShiKan (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *What advice would you have for someone who wants to open their own school? What pitfalls did you encounter? What surprises did you hit? Any thoughts of wisdom or downright stupidity you wish someone had told you before you started? *





Biggest pit fall...................money and the lack there of.

Landlords are kinda picky about getting rent and getting it on time.

So first off decide if you want "students" or "customers". 

Students are the people that train because they want skill in the MA and have a goal of some sort.

Customers are the ones that want to be able to say "I am doing ******** art" or "I have ****** rank".

Having had a dojo for over 14 years I can safely say you will have more "customers" walk into the dojo than "students".

It's hard to balance teaching serious MA with keeping enough students to pay rent. Most people don't want to put the time and effort into training that it takes to make some serious progress.


----------



## GouRonin (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> *LOL  give me a half dozen years or so and maybe I'll open one myself. Scary thought eh?*



The lost art of _"Couch-Fu"_. Those students who acheive mastery of this art often do the _"Bon-Bon"_ Kata.


----------



## Chris from CT (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> *The lost art of "Couch-Fu". Those students who acheive mastery of this art often do the "Bon-Bon" Kata.
> *



Ah, but first, young Channel Hopper, you must master the deadly Futon Shodan Kata.   When you can snatch the remote control from my hand it will be time for you to use the restroom.  :rofl:  :rofl:


----------



## lifewise (Aug 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Roland _
> 
> *We would have to be importing people from outside London just to fill em up!
> 
> Me sleep fine little lady, but thanks for asking! *



Seems this fall is a particularly prominent one for new schools in our city. Not sure if this is a new one - Dragon and Tiger Kenpo - but it is on your side of town Roland (located on Dundas).


----------



## GouRonin (Aug 23, 2002)

Who are these guys now? You still never got back to me on who those others guys on Comissioners are yet.

You're a terrible investigator!


----------



## jkn75 (Aug 23, 2002)

The advice up to now has been perfect. Start small, etc. 

I would add first, depending on the martial art it may be difficult to get students. for example i teach kuk sool and my area is dominated by tae kwon do and karate, it was difficult for me to get students. One of the reasons may have been lack of recognition of the art.

Second, YMCA's and community centers want to see results quickly. Find out how many students you will need to sign up to keep the class going and how long the facility will give you to reach that goal.

Third it takes a lot of footwork. People will say yes they want a club and they'll call you back. Dont hold your breath! Call them and keep on them. Sometimes it will fall through. Until they set a date to start the class, keep looking.

Finally, look at health clubs and dance schools. Occasionally they'll alow someone to come in and teach martial arts.

Good luck.
:yinyang:


----------



## lifewise (Aug 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *Who are these guys now? You still never got back to me on who those others guys on Comissioners are yet.
> 
> ...



You know Gou, I should have a quick come back to this ... and did when I started the reply but life interupted me.... oh maybe that's it  ---- LIFE, that's it I have a LIFE and haven't managed to get to the investigation part yet. 

The school on Commissioners I believe is a TKD place. I was planning a visit to the school to see who/what it is about but haven't had the chance yet. 

The one in the east side of the city  - well, you will have to ask Roland about it. I never get out that way anymore since I have no reason - other than to visit Roland. Which I haven't been invited to do for quite sometime :shrug:


----------



## GouRonin (Aug 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lifewise _
> *You know Gou, I should have a quick come back to this ... and did when I started the reply but life interupted me.... oh maybe that's it  ---- LIFE, that's it I have a LIFE and haven't managed to get to the investigation part yet. *



A life? No way. You lie. I don't believe you.


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 23, 2002)

some things that have worked in schools I know of:

ADVERTIZE.

Find someone who knows how to make brochures.  (a student is a good thing, because you can trade lessons for layout designs, so you don't have to pay for anything but printing).  

Print a bunch of brochures.  In full color.  (black and white is cheaper, but it looks cheap, and doesn't attract attention).  

Put the brochures in places people will get bored and pick up stuff to read.  Doctor's offices, dentists, hair and nail salons, barber shops, DMV if they'll let you.  Anywhere people have to sit for a while or wait in line for a long time.  Most post offices have areas you can put stuff too.

Get a group of students together and cover the neighborhood with fliers on doors. 

On halloween, give your students many many stacks of coupons for free lessons.  have them give these to the trick or treaters along with their candy. hehe. let the kids come to you.

GET A GOOD WEBSITE:

Get an easy to remember domain name.  Nothing anyone has to think about to spell.  If your name is Larry Tskyevitch, You don't want your addy to be www.tskyevitch-kenpo.com. nobody's gonna remember how to spell it.  
Try something like www.go-karate.com or something else easy.

Find a good site designer. If there's one of your students who knows how, offer them lessons in trade.  Lessons are no cash out of your pocket.

Many internet savvy people (like myself) go to the web immediately for information.  Most 15-30 year olds go to the internet for movie listings, telephone numbers and all that before they'll go to a newspaper or phone book.  

Make your web presence known.   Register your site with search engines and martial arts school directories.  

Work out a link exchange with other school's websites. Make sure the other schools are more than 50 miles away so you're not competing for students.... say that I'm in Norco.  I'm looking for a school in Norco, but find the website for a school in Los Angeles.  I'm not going to drive that far for lessons, but if the LA school has a link to the Norco school, then I'm all set.  And the LA folks who find the Norco website can find a school local to them as well.  This way, schools are helping each other out without competing.


----------



## jkn75 (Aug 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nightingale8472 _
> 
> *some things that have worked in schools I know of:
> 
> ...



another place you might want to hit are apartment complexes. All their mailboxes are usually in one place, go to the office and ask. some wont let you hang them up but will put them in the new resident packs. 

Also any community college or university. hang stuff everywhere but especially high traffic areas (student union, dorms, etc.) and make the flyers/brochures as brightly colored as possible to attract attention.  :asian:


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 26, 2002)

you can also hit apartment complexes with fliers on their doors...

some places will print up fliers on 8.5 / 11 size paper with the post-it note sticky backing. it makes it really easy to put them on doors.  just walk up, stick, and go hit the next door.  It can get expensive, but you can get lots more fliers out than if you have to tape, or fold and wedge the fliers into the doorjam. It is illegal to put fliers in mailboxes or on mailboxes.


----------



## Rob_Broad (Aug 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nightingale8472 _
> 
> *It is illegal to put fliers in mailboxes or on mailboxes. *


That varies depending on the region.


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 26, 2002)

permit me to rephrase:

It is illegal to put fliers in or on mailboxes in the United States.

US mail is regulated federally, so if it is against the law in california, it is against the law in the US.  Call your post office to confirm.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Aug 26, 2002)

In my area  its illegal to put fliers on automobiles or anywhere unless you get permission (read pay a fee) from the town


----------

